# Can't compile 2.6.19

## curmudgeon

I have never had a problem with this with any 2.6 kernel (and I usually compile EVERY one that gentoo marks as stable on x86).

I have made (at least since 2.6.5 without any problem) one change to

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/Makefile

uncommenting line 119 (to GENERATE_KEYMAP := 1).

The output:

```
# make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  UPD     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  GEN     include/asm-i386/asm-offsets.h

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sys_i386.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/pci-dma.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i387.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8237.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/topology.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/alternative.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8253.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/tsc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/earlyquirk.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/cstate.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/processor.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c: In function ‘init_transmeta’:

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c:12: warning: ‘cpu_freq’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel_cacheinfo.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/rise.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/nexgen.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/umc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/k7.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p4.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p5.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p6.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/winchip.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/therm_throt.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/state.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/reboot.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/msr.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/smp.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/trampoline.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/crash_dump.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/module.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sysenter.o

  LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.lds

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-note.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/vm86.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-syms.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/head.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

  LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  CC      arch/i386/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pgtable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pageattr.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/mmap.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/highmem.o

  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  AS      arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586-asm.o

  CC      arch/i386/crypto/aes.o

  LD      arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.o

  LD      arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      kernel/profile.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  CC      kernel/time.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

  CC      kernel/kthread.o

  CC      kernel/wait.o

  CC      kernel/kfifo.o

  CC      kernel/sys_ni.o

  CC      kernel/posix-cpu-timers.o

  CC      kernel/mutex.o

  CC      kernel/hrtimer.o

  CC      kernel/rwsem.o

  CC      kernel/latency.o

  CC      kernel/nsproxy.o

  CC      kernel/srcu.o

  CC      kernel/irq/handle.o

  CC      kernel/irq/manage.o

  CC      kernel/irq/spurious.o

  CC      kernel/irq/resend.o

  CC      kernel/irq/chip.o

  CC      kernel/irq/autoprobe.o

  CC      kernel/irq/proc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/migration.o

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      kernel/power/poweroff.o

  LD      kernel/power/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/time/ntp.o

  CC      kernel/time/clocksource.o

  CC      kernel/time/jiffies.o

  LD      kernel/time/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      kernel/rtmutex.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

  CC      kernel/spinlock.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  CC      kernel/module.o

kernel/module.c: In function ‘module_add_driver’:

kernel/module.c:2282: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

  CC      kernel/stop_machine.o

  CC      kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      kernel/softlockup.o

  CC      kernel/seccomp.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      mm/bootmem.o

  CC      mm/filemap.o

  CC      mm/mempool.o

  CC      mm/oom_kill.o

  CC      mm/fadvise.o

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

  CC      mm/page-writeback.o

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      mm/swap.o

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

  CC      mm/prio_tree.o

  CC      mm/util.o

  CC      mm/mmzone.o

  CC      mm/vmstat.o

  CC      mm/backing-dev.o

  CC      mm/fremap.o

  CC      mm/highmem.o

  CC      mm/madvise.o

  CC      mm/memory.o

  CC      mm/mincore.o

  CC      mm/mlock.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      mm/mprotect.o

  CC      mm/mremap.o

  CC      mm/msync.o

  CC      mm/rmap.o

  CC      mm/vmalloc.o

  CC      mm/bounce.o

  CC      mm/page_io.o

  CC      mm/swap_state.o

  CC      mm/swapfile.o

  CC      mm/thrash.o

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      mm/slab.o

  CC      mm/allocpercpu.o

  LD      mm/built-in.o

  CC      fs/open.o

  CC      fs/read_write.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

  CC      fs/super.o

  CC      fs/char_dev.o

  CC      fs/stat.o

  CC      fs/exec.o

  CC      fs/pipe.o

  CC      fs/namei.o

  CC      fs/fcntl.o

  CC      fs/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/readdir.o

  CC      fs/select.o

  CC      fs/fifo.o

  CC      fs/locks.o

  CC      fs/dcache.o

  CC      fs/inode.o

  CC      fs/attr.o

  CC      fs/bad_inode.o

  CC      fs/file.o

  CC      fs/filesystems.o

  CC      fs/namespace.o

  CC      fs/aio.o

  CC      fs/seq_file.o

  CC      fs/xattr.o

  CC      fs/libfs.o

  CC      fs/fs-writeback.o

  CC      fs/pnode.o

  CC      fs/drop_caches.o

  CC      fs/splice.o

  CC      fs/sync.o

  CC      fs/utimes.o

  CC      fs/buffer.o

  CC      fs/bio.o

  CC      fs/block_dev.o

  CC      fs/direct-io.o

  CC      fs/mpage.o

  CC      fs/ioprio.o

  CC      fs/inotify.o

  CC      fs/inotify_user.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_misc.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_script.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

  CC      fs/mbcache.o

  CC      fs/dnotify.o

  CC      fs/devpts/inode.o

  LD      fs/devpts/devpts.o

  LD      fs/devpts/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext2/balloc.o

  CC      fs/ext2/dir.o

  CC      fs/ext2/file.o

  CC      fs/ext2/fsync.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/ext2/inode.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext2/namei.o

  CC      fs/ext2/super.o

  CC      fs/ext2/symlink.o

  LD      fs/ext2/ext2.o

  LD      fs/ext2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext3/balloc.o

  CC      fs/ext3/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/ext3/dir.o

  CC      fs/ext3/file.o

  CC      fs/ext3/fsync.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/ext3/inode.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext3/namei.o

  CC      fs/ext3/super.o

  CC      fs/ext3/symlink.o

  CC      fs/ext3/hash.o

  CC      fs/ext3/resize.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_user.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_trusted.o

  LD      fs/ext3/ext3.o

  LD      fs/ext3/built-in.o

  CC      fs/fat/cache.o

  CC      fs/fat/dir.o

  CC      fs/fat/fatent.o

  CC      fs/fat/file.o

  CC      fs/fat/inode.o

  CC      fs/fat/misc.o

  LD      fs/fat/fat.o

  LD      fs/fat/built-in.o

  CC      fs/isofs/namei.o

  CC      fs/isofs/inode.o

  CC      fs/isofs/dir.o

  CC      fs/isofs/util.o

  CC      fs/isofs/rock.o

  CC      fs/isofs/export.o

  CC      fs/isofs/compress.o

  LD      fs/isofs/isofs.o

  LD      fs/isofs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/jbd/transaction.o

  CC      fs/jbd/commit.o

  CC      fs/jbd/recovery.o

  CC      fs/jbd/checkpoint.o

  CC      fs/jbd/revoke.o

  CC      fs/jbd/journal.o

  LD      fs/jbd/jbd.o

  LD      fs/jbd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/msdos/namei.o

  LD      fs/msdos/msdos.o

  LD      fs/msdos/built-in.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_base.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_cp437.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_utf8.o

  LD      fs/nls/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function ‘add_partition’:

fs/partitions/check.c:351: warning: ignoring return value of ‘kobject_add’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:354: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      fs/partitions/msdos.o

  LD      fs/partitions/built-in.o

  CC      fs/proc/mmu.o

  CC      fs/proc/task_mmu.o

  CC      fs/proc/inode.o

  CC      fs/proc/root.o

  CC      fs/proc/base.o

  CC      fs/proc/generic.o

  CC      fs/proc/array.o

  CC      fs/proc/kmsg.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_tty.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_misc.o

  CC      fs/proc/kcore.o

  CC      fs/proc/vmcore.o

  LD      fs/proc/proc.o

  LD      fs/proc/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ramfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/ramfs/file-mmu.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/ramfs.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/file.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/mount.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/bin.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

fs/udf/balloc.c: In function ‘udf_table_new_block’:

fs/udf/balloc.c:751: warning: ‘goal_eloc.logicalBlockNum’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      fs/udf/dir.o

  CC      fs/udf/file.o

  CC      fs/udf/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/udf/inode.o

  CC      fs/udf/lowlevel.o

  CC      fs/udf/namei.o

  CC      fs/udf/partition.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

fs/udf/super.c: In function ‘udf_fill_super’:

fs/udf/super.c:1363: warning: ‘ino.partitionReferenceNum’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      fs/udf/truncate.o

  CC      fs/udf/symlink.o

  CC      fs/udf/fsync.o

  CC      fs/udf/crc.o

  CC      fs/udf/directory.o

  CC      fs/udf/misc.o

  CC      fs/udf/udftime.o

  CC      fs/udf/unicode.o

  LD      fs/udf/udf.o

  LD      fs/udf/built-in.o

  LD      fs/built-in.o

  CC      ipc/util.o

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

ipc/msg.c: In function ‘sys_msgctl’:

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: ‘setbuf.qbytes’ may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: ‘setbuf.uid’ may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: ‘setbuf.gid’ may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: ‘setbuf.mode’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      ipc/sem.o

ipc/sem.c: In function ‘sys_semctl’:

ipc/sem.c:862: warning: ‘setbuf.uid’ may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:862: warning: ‘setbuf.gid’ may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:862: warning: ‘setbuf.mode’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      ipc/shm.o

  LD      ipc/built-in.o

  CC      security/commoncap.o

  LD      security/built-in.o

  CC      crypto/api.o

  CC      crypto/scatterwalk.o

  CC      crypto/cipher.o

  CC      crypto/digest.o

  CC      crypto/compress.o

  CC      crypto/algapi.o

  CC      crypto/proc.o

  CC      crypto/hash.o

  LD      crypto/crypto_algapi.o

  CC      crypto/blkcipher.o

  LD      crypto/crypto_hash.o

  CC      crypto/cryptomgr.o

  CC      crypto/hmac.o

  CC      crypto/crypto_null.o

  CC      crypto/md5.o

  CC      crypto/sha1.o

  CC      crypto/wp512.o

  CC      crypto/cbc.o

  CC      crypto/des.o

  CC      crypto/deflate.o

  LD      crypto/built-in.o

  CC      block/elevator.o

  CC      block/ll_rw_blk.o

  CC      block/ioctl.o

  CC      block/genhd.o

  CC      block/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      block/noop-iosched.o

  CC      block/as-iosched.o

  LD      block/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/blacklist.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/osl.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsfield.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsmthdat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswexec.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsmethod.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswstate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsinit.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evevent.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evregion.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evsci.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxfevnt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evmisc.o

drivers/acpi/events/evmisc.c: In function ‘acpi_ev_global_lock_handler’:

drivers/acpi/events/evmisc.c:334: warning: unused variable ‘status’

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evrgnini.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxfregn.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evgpe.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evgpeblk.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/events/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exconfig.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exfield.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exnames.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg6.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresolv.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstorob.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exconvrt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exfldio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg1.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exprep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresop.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exsystem.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/excreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg2.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exregion.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstore.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exmutex.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg3.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresnte.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstoren.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/executer/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwacpi.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwgpe.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwregs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/hardware/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsaccess.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nssearch.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfeval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nseval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsnames.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfname.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsinit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfobj.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsparse.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/namespace/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psargs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psparse.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psloop.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/pstree.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/pswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psxface.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/parser/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsaddr.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rscreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsinfo.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rslist.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rscalc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsirq.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsmemory.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsutils.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/resources/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep/poweroff.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep/wakeup.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/sleep/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbconvrt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbget.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbrsdt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbgetall.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbinstal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbxfroot.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/tables/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utdebug.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/uteval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utinit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utcopy.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utdelete.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utglobal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utmath.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utstate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utmutex.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utcache.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utresrc.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/utilities/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/bus.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/glue.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ac.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/battery.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/button.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ec.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/fan.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/video.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_root.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_link.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_irq.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_bind.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/power.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_core.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_throttling.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_idle.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_thermal.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/processor.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/thermal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/system.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/event.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/scan.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/motherboard.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/cm_sbs.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/ata/libata-core.o

drivers/ata/libata-core.c: In function ‘ata_pci_device_do_resume’:

drivers/ata/libata-core.c:5914: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pci_enable_device’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/ata/libata-scsi.o

  CC      drivers/ata/libata-sff.o

  CC      drivers/ata/libata-eh.o

  LD      drivers/ata/libata.o

  CC      drivers/ata/ata_piix.o

  CC      drivers/ata/pata_pdc2027x.o

  LD      drivers/ata/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o

drivers/base/core.c: In function ‘device_add’:

drivers/base/core.c:462: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:464: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:467: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:469: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c: In function ‘device_rename’:

drivers/base/core.c:831: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:839: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/base/sys.o

  CC      drivers/base/bus.o

  CC      drivers/base/dd.o

  CC      drivers/base/driver.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

drivers/base/class.c: In function ‘class_device_rename’:

drivers/base/class.c:818: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/base/platform.o

drivers/base/platform.c: In function ‘platform_bus_init’:

drivers/base/platform.c:566: warning: ignoring return value of ‘device_register’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/base/cpu.o

  CC      drivers/base/firmware.o

  CC      drivers/base/init.o

  CC      drivers/base/map.o

  CC      drivers/base/dmapool.o

  CC      drivers/base/attribute_container.o

  CC      drivers/base/transport_class.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/shutdown.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/main.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/suspend.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/resume.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/runtime.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/sysfs.o

  LD      drivers/base/power/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/topology.o

  LD      drivers/base/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/block/floppy.o

drivers/block/floppy.c: In function ‘floppy_init’:

drivers/block/floppy.c:4337: warning: ignoring return value of ‘device_create_file’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/block/loop.o

  CC      drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

  LD      drivers/block/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cdrom/cdrom.o

  LD      drivers/cdrom/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/mem.o

  CC      drivers/char/random.o

  CC      drivers/char/tty_io.o

  CC      drivers/char/n_tty.o

  CC      drivers/char/tty_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/char/pty.o

  CC      drivers/char/misc.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/char/vc_screen.o

  CC      drivers/char/consolemap.o

  CONMK   drivers/char/consolemap_deftbl.c

  CC      drivers/char/consolemap_deftbl.o

  CC      drivers/char/selection.o

  CC      drivers/char/keyboard.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt.o

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/char/%.map', needed by `drivers/char/defkeymap.c'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Can anyone give me an idea of what happened. I looked at the relevant files, and none of them seemed to have changed from the prior version.

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## no_hope

I don't know anything about keymaps, but it looks like make can't find any .map files in drivers/char/ (I think defkeymap.map is supposed to be shipped with the kernel)

----------

## curmudgeon

It exists (exactly the same file that has worked from at least 2.6.5):

```
$ ls -al /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/*map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12183 2007-02-05 09:41:46 /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/defkeymap.map
```

----------

## Incabulos

For what its worth, I could compile 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 just fine and boot with the new kernel. However my keyboard froze at a very early part of the boot process, when the kernel was probing around doing stuff and before the init scripts started firing off. All functions on my keyboard ceased - caps/scroll/num lock LED indicators stopped switching on and off when the keys were pressed, etc.

A boot back to 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 and everything was fine once more, I will leave 2.6.19 alone until theres a newer kernel available that does not exhibit this behaviour. I dont know if its related to the default keymapping problem that you have identified, but the similiarity is suspicious.

----------

## no_hope

this is a shot in the dark, but in the Makefile, you could try to replace

 *Quote:*   

> (obj)/defkeymap.c $(obj)/%.c: $(src)/%.map

 

with

 *Quote:*   

> (obj)/defkeymap.c $(obj)/%.c: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/defkeymap.map 

 

or, you could just run those command manually

----------

## curmudgeon

 *no_hope wrote:*   

> this is a shot in the dark, but in the Makefile, you could try to replace
> 
>  *Quote:*   (obj)/defkeymap.c $(obj)/%.c: $(src)/%.map 
> 
> with
> ...

 

Well that seemed to work (producing the following output).

```
# make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

loadkeys --mktable /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/defkeymap.map > drivers/char/defkeymap.c.tmp

Loading /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/defkeymap.map

sed -e 's/^static *//' drivers/char/defkeymap.c.tmp > drivers/char/defkeymap.c

rm drivers/char/defkeymap.c.tmp

  CC      drivers/char/defkeymap.o
```

I guess I will have to play with it a little more to determine exactly what happened, but thank you very much for helping me get around the problem.

----------

